# Biggest Peacock Bass



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I saw this photo and thought i'd share, its the biggest peacock bass i've ever seen.

View attachment 69044


I dont know any info about it, size? or weight? but use your imagination


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i saw a guy catch one of tv that was 21 or 25 pounds i cant remebe which


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i saw a guy catch one of tv that was 21 or 25 pounds i cant remebe which
> [snapback]1107611[/snapback]​


damn thats just crazy


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I hope he released it.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

It's eye looks to be about the same size as a human's eye. Wow.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i want that either in my tank(if i had like a 1000) or on my wall


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It is big, but it aint that big


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Hmmmmm, I've heard that they're some of the tastiest FW fish there is, I have to go fishing for some of those and see if it's true.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It is big, but it aint that big
> [snapback]1107782[/snapback]​


ok well it was teh biggest i've seen....... until i saw yours!

that is crazy, i'd love to catch one, but there not around here, so im happy with my babies haha


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this kid scored himself a 23 pounder







not asbig as the ones you found eltwitcho


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Damn!!! Imagine having that fker in your tank!
Hell imagine the diet he needs







he would prolly eat more than me!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

haha yea

these fish are amazing


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pictures, these fish are definately one of my all time favourites









What kind of cichla is the last one? The one captured by the kid.....


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

big fish!!!!!

but all of the anglers are using a well used trick to make the fish look bigger - hold the fish in outstretched arms - makes you look smaller and the fish bigger ---

can't wait till my mono's get this big !!!

carl


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I noticed that they were holding them as close to the camera as possible as well. those fish are large, but they are just making them apear larger than they really are


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i don't think the kid is holding his out as far as the adults (to heavy)








but yeah, an old trick from way back........

25.5 lbs










22.0 lbs the last guy in the pic probably pushed the camera guy of the boat into the water he held the fish out so far







they look all like temmenis to me............


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

Just click here...
Google Image Search Peacock Bass


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks for the link man, theres tonz of pics of those monsters


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NIKE said:


> i don't think the kid is holding his out as far as the adults (to heavy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first one has a TON of red, what a fish!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, that is pretty red for a tem. but nothing compares to the "fogo" peacock


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> ya, that is pretty red for a tem. but nothing compares to the "fogo" peacock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is another big one


----------

